# welche gabel fürs empire5 ???



## ''Henrik'' (26. April 2010)

moin

welche gabel würdet ihr für das empire 5 empfehlen ?
die serienmäßige 55 is müll

also sagt mir eure meinung
sollte  max 160mm haben und absenkbar sein 

aber keine marzocchi 66 und fox 36 
(die wirken in dem empire zu fett)

ich denke da so an rockshox lyrik und fox 32 ???


----------



## chaz (26. April 2010)

Lyrik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ''Henrik'' (26. April 2010)

begründung ??


----------



## baiker007 (26. April 2010)

Fox gabel service ist Teuer


----------



## chaz (26. April 2010)

Arbeitet meiner Meinung nach sensibler. Persönlich kommt mir keine Fox mehr ins Haus.


----------



## ''Henrik'' (26. April 2010)

ah oke 
kolege hatte die 36 und war mega zufrieden deswegen dachte ich  da kann die 32 ja nit schlecht sein

wo is eig der konkrte unterschied zwischen der lyrik und der domain (von außen sind die ja rallativ gleich)


----------



## BC-23 (1. Mai 2010)

Was hast du für ne 55?
Kann mich über die 55 ATA (Air) aus mein 09er Empire nicht beschweren. Sie ist leicht, laßt sich gut abstimmen und arbeitet sensibel. Regelmäßiger Service vorrausgesetzt. In dieser Federwegs- und vor allen Preisklasse wirst du wohl im Moment keine Gabel finden, welche ohne Probleme ewig Fuktioniert.
Mehr kannst d erst oberhalb der 1000 Euro Grenze erwarten.


----------

